# Adware.HBO.Estalive. Help, I tried eveyting nutin works



## kazachoka (Oct 21, 2006)

Help, I have this virus on my laptop. I m using Bitdefender 9.0 Pro. I tried everything - Panda online virus scan, Trendmicrfo online scan, I have Spydoctor, Spysweeper, Spybot,Adaware, and nothing works! All of the above doest not even detec the virus, the only one detecting it is Bit defender but it cannot cleane it. This is the message I get :

<System>=>HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\ACTIVEX COMPATIBILITY\{A2B7A0F0-B697-4A71-8D91-43443F57D7BB} Detected: HBO.Adware.Estalive
<System>=>HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\ACTIVEX COMPATIBILITY\{A2B7A0F0-B697-4A71-8D91-43443F57D7BB} Deleted
<System> Update failed

What should I do ? this thing ****s up my Internet connection and my laptop is runing like its 386 !!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

I must ask you to please be careful of your language, even if the board censor stars it out.

If you have taken anything out of startups via msconfig please go to *Start*  *Run*  type in *msconfig*  click OK and click on the Startup tab. Click on *Enable All* then *Apply* and OK. Then please do the following:

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## kazachoka (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello again, thanks for the help. I m sorry for my language, it just so frustrating, you think you have bought good software and then nothint works. Here is the hjt log file:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:35:42 AM, on 10/22/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\vsserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdmcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdoesrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdswitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdnagent.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\program files\advanced system optimizer\memtuneup.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\TrueMoneyGames\tmg.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
F:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] "C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mouse Suite 98 Daemon] ICO.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] "rundll32.exe" bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SonyPowerCfg] "C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISBMgr.exe] "C:\Program Files\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDMCon] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdmcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDOESRV] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdoesrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDSwitchAgent] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdswitch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICQ Lite] "C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe" -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDNewsAgent] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\bdnagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Startup Manager] C:\Documents and Settings\Hoho Holholina\Application Data\Systweak\ASO 2\smstartUp manager.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Systweak Memory Optimizer] "c:\program files\advanced system optimizer\memtuneup.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Simp] C:\Program Files\Secway\SimpLite-ICQ-AIM 2.2\SimpLite-ICQ-AIM.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1157125128156
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,1,0,4876/mcfscan.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: VESWinlogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\VESWinlogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Scan Server (bdss) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Image Converter video recording monitor for VAIO Entertainment - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\Image Converter 2\IcVzMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Aggregation and Control Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment\VzRs\VzRs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Task Scheduler - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\vaio entertainment\VzTaskScheduler.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCs\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-AppServer) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\VMISrv.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (HTTP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\SV_Httpd.exe" /Service=VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-HTTP /RegRoot="SOFTWARE\Sony Corporation\VAIO Media Platform\2.0" /RegExt="Applications\IntegratedServer\HTTP (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Integrated Server (UPnP) (VAIOMediaPlatform-IntegratedServer-UPnP) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\UPnPFramework.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media Gateway Server (VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Media Integrated Server\Platform\VmGateway.exe" /Service=VAIOMediaPlatform-Mobile-Gateway /RegRoot="SOFTWARE\Sony Corporation\VAIO Media Platform\2.0" /RegExt="\Addons\Packages\Mobile\Gateway" /DisplayName="VAIO Media Gateway Server (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment UPnP Client Adapter (Vcsw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VCSW\VCSW.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender9\vsserv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment File Import Service (VzFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzFw.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe" /service (file missing)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.


Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower lef- hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## kazachoka (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello again. First, I want to thank the forum admins for their help and second here is the solution to my problem. I wrote email to Bitdefender customer services and here is how they told me to fix it: 

Thank you for your interest in our BitDefender security solution.In 
order to
solve the problem please do the following:

1)Open BitDefender console and disable "Virus Shield"

2)Click on Windows "Start" button and select "run".Type "regedit" and 
press
enter.

Follow the path:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET
EXPLORER\ACTIVEX COMPATIBILITY\
and remove (by selecting and then pressinf Del):
{A2B7A0F0-B697-4A71-8D91-43443F57D7BB}


3)Enable "Virus Shield"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We would have gotten to that same solution but thanks for sharing. :up:


----------



## txfyrguy (Dec 6, 2006)

kazachoka; Have you recently scanned your computer for this registry value? The reason I ask is I have had the same problem with a program entering this value without my permission. I was using Bitdefender but recently switched to Trend Micro. Trend Micro has Identified the source of where the registry value is coming from, the problem I'm having is that it gets added everytime I visit topproduceronline.com. I'm curious to see if the website I got it from is one that you may visit. 
Thanks for the post and any help.
txfyrguy


----------



## kazachoka (Oct 21, 2006)

I deleted it manually, none of the anti-viruse prog could delete it. I dont know where I got it from


----------



## txfyrguy (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been deleting it manually as well. The problem is that it continues to comeback, the most recent time it was identified by my virus scanner under a different name. I'm just trying to pin point where its coming from. It may be a registry value that is needed but is being identified by my virus scanner as spyware, or it could be spyware. I would just like to know.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There are several other registry entries created for Estalive and that's why it's best to follow the instructions posted.


----------

